
Facebook Filing For IPO As Early As Wednesday - Cmccann7
http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/27/wsj-facebook-filing-for-ipo-as-early-as-wednesday/
======
tosseraccount
Peak social ? Like AOL's "diversifying" in 2000 signaled the peak of the
original internet bubble? Zuckerberg is smart and knows when to stick the
average Joe's retirement fund with the downside.

I know, I know. Mod me down. Somebody's got to say it, though. But, I mean,
c'mon. All fads fade away ... someday ... right?

